# Wlan einschalten ASUS P5W DH Deluxe



## didi53 (30. Juli 2009)

Bin hier neu, habe folgendes Problem, wie kann ich beim ASUS P5W DH Deluxe das Wlan aktivieren, hat schon mal funktioniert, aber seit einer Woche kein Wlan mehr

vielen Dank iom vorraus


----------



## xXenermaXx (30. Juli 2009)

Als aller erstes musst du natürlich die Treiber und die Software installieren. Dann kommt es darauf an: Möchtest du damit auf einen Router zugreifen, oder hast du vor deinen Rechner als "Router" bzw. Accespoint einzurichten?


----------



## didi53 (30. Juli 2009)

soll per to per sein, will eine Media Station per Wlan verbinden, wie es scheint ist er Harware seitig abgemeldet, vieleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Hinweiss geben wo er im Bios angemeldet werden muß. har ja schon mal funktioniert.
Danke denn Treiber habe ich schon Installiert


----------



## xXenermaXx (30. Juli 2009)

Na das einzige was du übers Bios indirekte aktivieren kannst, ist die Wifikarte. Musst bei USB schauen. Dort kannst du zwischen 6 und 8 aktiven USB-Slots wählen, du musst hierbei auf 8 stellen. Da die Karte 2 Steckplätze verbraucht kannst du danach leider nur 6 statt den vollen 8 nutzen.
Brauchst du dann auch Hilfe für um das Ad-Hoc Netz einzurichten? ... weil damit hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen, kann nur das was im Handbuch steht wieder geben.^^


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Na das einzige was du übers Bios indirekte aktivieren kannst, ist die Wifikarte. Musst bei USB schauen. Dort kannst du zwischen 6 und 8 aktiven USB-Slots wählen, du musst hierbei auf 8 stellen. Da die Karte 2 Steckplätze verbraucht kannst du danach leider nur 6 statt den vollen 8 nutzen.
> Brauchst du dann auch Hilfe für um das Ad-Hoc Netz einzurichten? ... weil damit hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen, kann nur das was im Handbuch steht wieder geben.^^



Wo hast du das denn her?
Also das W-Lan hängt zwar am USB, hat aber mit den sonstigen Ports nichts am hut.

Das W-Lan kannst du seperat im BIOS einschalten, dann sollte es auch funktionieren.

so far


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. Juli 2009)

naja laut einigen Berichten im Netz. ... wenn ich ne fehlinfo verteilt hab, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit ... 





> Wie kann ich die WLAN Karte deaktivieren? -
> Da die WLAN Karte über den internen USB Hub angeschlossen ist, einfach im BIOS die aktiven USB Anschlüsse von 8 auf 6 stellen.
> 
> Ich brauch mehr USB Ports, was nun? -
> Man kann die WLAN Karte ausbauen, und die Pins wo sie angesteckt war benutzen. Sind 2 USB Ports.



ausm hwluxx


----------



## midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Hm, na wenn die das schreiben! Ich hab das Board beim Kumpel im Einsatz und da sind alle Ports aktiv und das W-Lan auch.

so far


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Hm, na wenn die das schreiben! Ich hab das Board beim Kumpel im Einsatz und da sind alle Ports aktiv und das W-Lan auch.
> 
> so far



Jo! 's geht wohl nur darum, dass man die Ports, die direkt von der Wifikarte belegt, sind nich nutzen kann. Aber kann ja auch sein, dass die sich irren. 

mfG


----------



## didi53 (1. August 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, mittlerweile funktioniert das Wlan wieder, mögliche Ursache war ein USB Hub der defekt war (abgeraucht). und mir fiel ein das ich mit CC cleaner die Registry aufgeräumt habe, jedenfalls nach entfernen des USB hubs und rückgängig des Registry einträge und neuem Booten war mit einmal die Wlan conection wieder vorhanden. wo man Wlan im Bios ein oder ausschalten kann habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden.
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten
Antworten


----------

